# Cynotilapia "Afra Blue Reef"



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

My LFS has recently got these in, and I did a bit of digging online and people were saying that in the past Cynotilapia sp. Hara was called this, but I'm not convinced they are Hara. Unfortunately I've not seen them in person before and certainly not as juveniles, which I know makes it harder to ID but thought it was worth a shot. Apologies for the poor quality.



http://imgur.com/FSZK9q2


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If all of the blue ones are supposed to be the same, no they aren't afra blue reef, Hara.


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

I didn't think so. Obviously difficult but do you have any idea what they may be? (Incidentally, thank you for your help again Fogelhound!)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I have no idea what they might be. The indication for me, is the top two, have way too many bars to be any Cynotilapia type that I know, nor any M. zebra type that I am aware of.


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh right that's interesting. Thank you!


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

Some more photos, if it helps anybody.



http://imgur.com/Bfk9CR7




http://imgur.com/yvPj6wW




http://imgur.com/6nxOcum




http://imgur.com/kERXblX


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure what they are, probably hybrids. Not sure why some are pale yellow, some pale blue without other markings, certainly not a Cynotilapia.

Given the confusing name and odd look. Don't think they will mature into anything that attractive. Avoid.


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah the pale yellow tint on the fins of a couple had me confused too. Thanks Noki


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Leyshpunctatus said:


> Yeah the pale yellow tint on the fins of a couple had me confused too. Thanks Noki


There are many species that do have yellow(ish) females and juveniles, but males mature blue. Not sure if these look like any of those, they seem too vague.


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

Just revisiting as I've got this video of two of them (the other two having the yellow edging on fins) and was curious whether anybody was able to hazard a guess to what they could be a mix of as I can't stop wondering haha. 
Tempting them with an algae wafer and recording was the only way I could get them to stay reasonably still! 
Thanks


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I was looking through the "species profiles" section and ran across these guys..which I'm not familiar with
Metriaclima nkhunguense ..also says ("formerly Blue Reef")

It reminded me of this thread so I thought I'd post it and see what you thought? I can definitely see similarities..especially some of the hints of yellow. Maybe these are what you have?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not the same fish... note the Maylandia/Metriaclima Blue Reef does not have markings in the dorsal fin.


----------



## srivel (Dec 15, 2016)

Recently, I was sold this fish as Nkhata Bay Afra by an online seller. Another online seller sold me this fish as Hongi Island. It will be helpful if somebody can ID this fish. Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

srivel said:


> Recently, I was sold this fish as Nkhata Bay Afra by an online seller. Another online seller sold me this fish as Hongi Island. It will be helpful if somebody can ID this fish. Thanks.


Do you have a picture?


----------



## srivel (Dec 15, 2016)

Pls. see the following pictures

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e138/ ... ns2hwj.jpg
http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e138/ ... 0tzdci.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd say that both fish are too small to ID positively.

Noting, Nhkata Bay is actually a zebroides, though the old name is afra. This collection point is rather difficult to positively ID. There is an incredible degree in variation in the males. Very dominant males will grow the yellow blaze... those that are subdominant as they mature, don't see to at all, ever. Given there are dozens of BB afra types... if it doesn't grow the blaze, then we are just left wondering. This is actually a fish I have in my collection right now. I've got three dominant males in various tanks.... two have a blaze, one I'd call... an ok blaze, the other however is spectacular. All F1, from the wilds I brought in.


----------



## srivel (Dec 15, 2016)

Yesterday, the one sold as Nhkata Bay developed cross bands, yellow dorsal fins and turned into light blue. May be it was under stress as it was delivered couple of days back. I guess I have to wait until it matures. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## srivel (Dec 15, 2016)

The one in second link is Metrisclima pulpican.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Leyshpunctatus said:


> Just revisiting as I've got this video of two of them (the other two having the yellow edging on fins) and was curious whether anybody was able to hazard a guess to what they could be a mix of as I can't stop wondering haha.
> Tempting them with an algae wafer and recording was the only way I could get them to stay reasonably still!
> Thanks


 I have seen Hara X Socolofi hybrids. Looked very similar to this :?


----------

